# prüfen ob Ordner schon existiert.



## noFreakman (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte prüfen ob ein benutzer schon vorhanden ist und wenn er schon vorhanden ist soll kein ordner erstellt werden. wenn  noch nicht vorhanden ist dann soll ein ordner mit dem namen erstellt werden.

noFreakman


----------



## bn (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

is_dir() ist dein Freund.

mfg Bloddy


----------

